# Trial in Nürnberg / Fürth?



## snake999acid (27. März 2006)

hi, wollt mal wissen wie viele trialer aus diesem forum aus meiner gegend kommen?
 
postet ruhig mal


----------



## biker ben (27. März 2006)

meine kiste ist hoffentlich morgen fertig.
die scheibe werd ich erst nächste woche irgendwann draufhaben da die in der fahrradkiste soviel zu tun haben, wegen entlüften.

naja sehen wir ja dann und dann drehen wir wieder paar runden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (27. März 2006)

sieht fast so aus, als gibts nur uns zwei ben


----------



## AcaPulco (27. März 2006)

Ich bin auch noch da und morgen bekomme ich meinen Rahmen wieder. Wochenende können wir mal fahren gehen. Komme aus Nürnberg... In Fürth gibs eh nix gescheites zu fahren.


----------



## snake999acid (27. März 2006)

okay wochenende wäre cool.
ben bist du dann auch dabei? denk schu  oda?

naja ich wohne in Fürth, kann bezeugen dass es da nich wirklich was gibt, aber bei meinem skill? bisher reichts  kann ja noch nix ^^


----------



## Wendino (28. März 2006)

Hi,

ich habe am Freitag in Fürth in der Kalbsiedlung einen MTB Trialer an der Bushaltestelle gesehen. Ist das einer von Euch gewesen ?

Ich komme auch aus der Kalbsiedlung fahre aber Einrad ... nein, nicht Ringelreigen sonder Trial, Downhill und so ...

bye

Roland


----------



## biker ben (28. März 2006)

jo klar bin dabei. hab gerade mein bike zusammengeschustert.  

nur atm noch ohne vr bremse, da ich aufs entlüften warten muss  

werd mich jetzt gleich mal aufn bock hauen und mal die neuen reifen probieren.


----------



## snake999acid (28. März 2006)

das war dann wohl ich  denke bin so ziemlich der einzige trialer in Fürth und vorallem in der Südstadt 
wars nen Zoo Pitbull (26") mit blauen rims?


----------



## AcaPulco (28. März 2006)

Jaaa, Rahmen is vom Schweissen wieder da. Gleich mal abgehen. 

Hätte gesagt Samstag zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr am Cine Citta. Oben bei der Tiefgarage. Wir werden uns finden. Ben und ich auf jeden fall =)


----------



## biker ben (28. März 2006)

jau bin auf jedenfall da, wenn vll auch bissl verkatert mal sehen wie der fr läuft rost:
und der rob ist ja auch sicher da  
wird bestimmt ne nette session.
hast du vll die nummer vom michi? könnten wir denn auch noch anrufen, aber vll seh ich ihn auch noch diese woche dann sag ich ihm bescheid.


----------



## Wendino (20. April 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> das war dann wohl ich  denke bin so ziemlich der einzige trialer in Fürth und vorallem in der Südstadt
> wars nen Zoo Pitbull (26") mit blauen rims?



Denke schon das es ein Zoo war. So genau kenn ich mich mit den neuen Dingenr nicht aus. Als ich noch MTB-Trial gefahren bin gabs noch Sättel 

Vielleich fährt man ja mal zusammen.
Wo fahrt Ihr denn immer ?

Steinbrüchlein ? 
Erlangen, Trialplatz ?
...


Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der absolute tr (20. April 2006)

hey ich komm aus erlangen kann aber leider nur in der woche fahren!


----------



## snake999acid (25. April 2006)

ja, also ben und ich fahren so gut wie jeden tag...
also er in NBG und ich eben in Fürth (krig mein arsch net so leicht aus Fürth ^^ )
aber ständig hab ihc probs mit meinen parts, etz ist es kurbelarm/pedal...! ich glaub ich rast gleich aus ^^


----------



## AcaPulco (25. April 2006)

Faules Stück! Beweg dich endlich mal her! Nürnberg is viel toller als Fürth!


----------



## speedy_j (11. Mai 2006)

tag zusammen,

wer fährt denn wann und wo? möchte mir mal einige sachen abschauen bzw. brauch ein paar tips zum umsetzen von verschieden techniken.

hier wurde auch schon mal etwas von einem trialplatz in erlnagen erwähnt. wo ist denn der?

gruß speedy_j


----------



## biker ben (11. Mai 2006)

hmm also der simon(acapulco) und ich fahren eigentlich jeden tag in nbg city. einfach mal per icq anquatschen.
der trialpark in erlangen ist im röthelheim park hinter einem jugendzentzrum soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nicht ganz leicht zu finden und man sollte schon ein wenig besser sein um da zu fahren.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2006)

icq ist schelcht. hab es zwar, aber auf einem linux system. bei mir erscheinen alle offline und ich habe noch nicht die zeit und lust gehabt, nach dem fehler zu suchen. gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (12. Mai 2006)

Ort: Dresden

Und du willst wirklich mit uns fahren? Nicht ein kleiner Umweg auf dem Weg zum nähesten Spot?


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Ort: Dresden
> 
> Und du willst wirklich mit uns fahren? Nicht ein kleiner Umweg auf dem Weg zum nähesten Spot?




keine sorge, ist alt bzw. nur noch ab und zu. bin zu faul zum ändern. wohne jetzt in heroldsberg.
und so verwirrt bin ich nun auch nicht, dass ich in den falschen fred schreibe.


----------



## snake999acid (12. Mai 2006)

heroldsberg?


----------



## biker ben (12. Mai 2006)

hmm jo sagt mir auch gerade nichts, also wenn morgen schön wetter ist, was ja nicht sein soll wurde mir gesagt? mal sehen, dann sind wir auf jedenfall unterwegs. ich kann ja hier mal reinschreiben wo und wann, meist immer nachmittag so ab 15uhr rum bis abends dann halt.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> heroldsberg?




oh weh, ich seh schon, dass es hier kein heimatkunde gab.  

schaut mal auf ne karte in richtung norden über dem flughafen. dann werdet ihr fündig.
ok, bin morgen vormittag noch eine tour fahren und dann könnt ich nachmittags in die city kommen. wenn die infos stehen, dann geb ich noch bescheid, ob es klappt.


----------



## snake999acid (12. Mai 2006)

^^ ne hab ehrlich kein peil wo das ist


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ ne hab ehrlich kein peil wo das ist



war auch eher für ben gedacht. wollte nur nicht seinen ganzen text kürzen.


----------



## snake999acid (12. Mai 2006)

asu


----------



## Trial_Dani (19. Februar 2009)

hay...

geht irgendeiner von euch zufällig am samstag nach NBG zum Biken?

Bin da aweng unterwegs und würde mal bei euch vorbeischauen, wenn ihr zufällig unterwegs seit.

grüße
dany


----------



## AcaPulco (19. Februar 2009)

Kommt aufs wetter drauf an, aber ich denk schon. War heut zwar todeskalt und hat (mir) null spass gemacht, aber wo anders kann man ja im moment nicht fahren. Schreib einfach rein wo und wann du fährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (19. Februar 2009)

hmm...wollte eig keinen in seiner "planung" stören...da ich wie gesagt echt nix drauf hab und eher zuschauer machen könnte....
das was ihr da macht, kan ich gar ned....würde nur mein bike ruinieren 

also....sagste einfach bescheid, wo und wann man dich treffen kann oda so und dann schau ich einfach ma vorbei


----------



## erwinosius (20. Februar 2009)

Sei nicht so schüchtern. Gibt auch in NBG genug niedrige Kanten mit denen man anfangen kann. Also ran an den Speck und in zwei drei Jahren alle alt ausschauen lassen.
Bin Samstag leider nicht da. Aber wenn das Wetter besser wird komm ich auch mal wieder nach NBG. Bei so ner Kälte fahr ich immer nur in Fürth. Da rentiert sich für mich nach NBG fahren nicht so wirklich.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Trial_Dani (20. Februar 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Sei nicht so schüchtern. Gibt auch in NBG genug niedrige Kanten mit denen man anfangen kann. Also ran an den Speck und in zwei drei Jahren alle alt ausschauen lassen.
> Bin Samstag leider nicht da. Aber wenn das Wetter besser wird komm ich auch mal wieder nach NBG. Bei so ner Kälte fahr ich immer nur in Fürth. Da rentiert sich für mich nach NBG fahren nicht so wirklich.
> gruß
> erwin



joa...haste auch wieder recht.
naja, desswegen geh ich ja fast jeden samstag nach nürnberg.
ich such eifnach immer etwas...und dann versuch ich das xDD


----------



## Trial_Dani (21. Februar 2009)

hay...
war heute ja in Nürnberg und hab spontan auch zwei Trialer getroffen.
War cool.

Wollte fragen, ob morgen jemand von euch in NBG unterwegs ist?

Denn ich habe mir überlegt, ich gehe morgen gleich nochmal xDDD

Wär cool, wenn ich mich jemandem anschließen könnte.

MFG Dany


----------



## ahlberg (3. März 2009)

morgen (mittwoch) 15uhr rathenau


----------



## Trial_Dani (3. März 2009)

ahlberg schrieb:


> morgen (mittwoch) 15uhr rathenau



hay....
klingt eigebtlich geil...

aber leider ist grad mein Bike zerlegt 
weil ich mit hinten ein neues Laufrad reinbaue.

sorry....


----------



## Cassien (4. März 2009)

dann musste dich halt schicken mim einbauen


----------



## Trial_Dani (4. März 2009)

Cassien schrieb:


> dann musste dich halt schicken mim einbauen




xDDDDD nja....würde ich ja seeeehr gerne.

Aber meine Felge, meine Speichen, meine Kette fehlt noch.
Ohne das wird es schwierig zu fahren.

N versuch wärs aber wert xDDDD


----------



## boss81 (6. März 2009)

hääääääääääääääh äääääääääääääääääääääääääh hääääääääääääääääh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (12. März 2009)

Gute Nachricht aus Fürth:
habe mit dem RSC-Fürth Kontakt aufgenommen, und die Antwort: 

wir haben ein Vereinsgelände, das z.Z. hauptsächlich in Sachen Dirtjump
genutzt wird! Da ist genügend Platz für alle Spielarten des MTB-Sport und da
war auch schon mal ein kleiner Trial-Parcour gestanden. Von daher besteht
Interesse!


----------



## ahlberg (12. März 2009)

grandios!

wo genau befindet sich denn dieses gelände?


----------



## boss81 (13. März 2009)

das gelände nennen alle "kavierlein"... befindet sich direkt in einem lichten wäldchen an der hauptstrasse. denk des müsste poppenreuth sein. is nix neues und lohnt sich eigendlich nicht zum trialen.


----------



## AcaPulco (13. März 2009)

Ich war da seit ewigkeiten nichtmal und ihr Trialparkour... 'Trialparkour' bestand aus paar Planken und max 6 epals. Platz haben die zwar wie sau da hinten, aber is halt weit weg. Bevor ich da hinter zum basteln und palettenfahren fahr, fahr ich lieber in Bruch dü Stein!

Ahja, a propos... morgen steinbruch! Muss!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (13. März 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat kann morgen gerne nach Neuburg ins Gelände kommen.
Wir sind ab 12.00Uhr im Gelände,ein paar Fahrer aus München werden wahrscheinlich auch kommen.
Wetterbericht sagt trocken und bis 15Grad
Gruss Peter


----------



## erwinosius (13. März 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> wir haben ein Vereinsgelände, das z.Z. *hauptsächlich in Sachen Dirtjump*
> genutzt wird! Da ist genügend Platz für *alle* Spielarten des MTB-Sport und da
> *war* auch schon mal ein kleiner Trial-Parcour gestanden. Von daher besteht
> *Interesse*!



es geht darum dass ich nachgefragt habe ob der RSC daran interessiert ist Trial mit bei sich einzugliedern. Sie haben ihr ok dazu gegeben.
Das heißt für mich jetzt dass ich die Möglichkeit habe dort etwas aufzubauen. Zur Zeit gibt es dort für Trialer mal gar nichts aber wenn ich (und vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar andere) sich ein bisschen anstrengen dann kann man da sicher ganz schön was ordentliches basteln. Manchmal muss man eben selber auch ein bisschen was beitragen und nicht immer nur alles verlangen.
Ich habe auf jeden Fall heute schon mal den ersten Schwung Paletten (keine EPals aber egal) und Holz organisiert. Werde mal sehen wie ich das noch ins Kavierlein bringe.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall alle meine Connections spielen lassen (v.a. Baustellen) um nen möglichst interessanten Parcour aufzubauen. Für Anregungen bin ich gerne offen.

Örtlich liegt das Kavierlein, wie schon gesagt Richtung Poppenreuth. An der Poppenreuther Straße Richtung IKEA:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...0715,11.003274&spn=0.001687,0.004828&t=h&z=18


Ansonsten werde ich heute und morgen auf jeden Fall in Fürth unterwegs sein. Entweder Südstadtpark oder Altstadt.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (13. März 2009)

na dann viel spass!!!
hier im grossraum haben wir schon vor jahren - ich meine wirklich vor ewigkeiten so um '99 rum versucht was auf die beine zu stellen aber ohne grösseren und dauerhaften erfolg. die trainingsmöglichkeiten die uns allen hier gegeben sind müssten eigendlich jedem ausreichen. wenn nicht dann viel spass beim basteln...


----------



## erwinosius (13. März 2009)

> Bevor ich da hinter zum basteln und palettenfahren fahr, fahr ich lieber in Bruch dü Stein


für mich ist halt fürth dann doch näher. da kann ich hinradeln. Und Steinbruch fällt für mich eh flach da ich kein Auto zur Verfügung habe. 
Ich weiß dass es in NBG mehr Möglichkeiten gibt gut zu fahren, aber erstens fahr ich nicht so gerne mit großem Publikum, und zweitens ist das für mich dann doch recht weit weg. Um Abends mal ne Stunde fahren zu gehen ist das auch nichts
Und ich hab ja Spaß am basteln.
Euch allen ein gutes Wochenende. Fahrt recht schön 
gruß
erwin


----------



## Trial_Dani (13. März 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> für mich ist halt fürth dann doch näher. da kann ich hinradeln. Und Steinbruch fällt für mich eh flach da ich kein Auto zur Verfügung habe.
> Ich weiß dass es in NBG mehr Möglichkeiten gibt gut zu fahren, aber erstens fahr ich nicht so gerne mit großem Publikum, und zweitens ist das für mich dann doch recht weit weg. Um Abends mal ne Stunde fahren zu gehen ist das auch nichts
> Und ich hab ja Spaß am basteln.
> Euch allen ein gutes Wochenende. Fahrt recht schön
> ...



sobald mei bike fertig ist, fahren wir dann zusammen in fädd


----------



## AcaPulco (13. März 2009)

Du hast das rad immernoch nich wieder zusammengebaut?


----------



## Trial_Dani (13. März 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Du hast das rad immernoch nich wieder zusammengebaut?



mir fehlen die Speichen


----------



## AcaPulco (13. März 2009)

Nimm die von deinem alten Laufrad. In ganz Nürnberg und fürth wimmelts von Fahrradläden und du brauchst speichen...


----------



## Trial_Dani (14. März 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Nimm die von deinem alten Laufrad. In ganz Nürnberg und fürth wimmelts von Fahrradläden und du brauchst speichen...



guter tipp...
das problem liegt nur darin, dass ich die Maße meiner dummen nabe nicht kenne...
und deshalb die richtige Länge nicht weiss


----------



## boss81 (14. März 2009)

ehy dann würd ich aufhören...!


----------



## ahlberg (15. März 2009)

heut gibts ne portion rathenau, um 2


----------



## Trial_Dani (17. März 2009)

boss81 schrieb:


> ehy dann würd ich aufhören...!



dange ^^

des ist hald so ne dumma ka nabe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (18. März 2009)

soooo^^

mein bike ist wieder komplettiert^^
zwar grad nur mit einem geliehenen hinterrad, aber komlett^^

ich gehe am samstag biken...

jemand lust ?

ich kann hald nix^^

wen das nicht stört, wenn ich da it rumgurke und übe, immer gerne 

lg dany


----------



## AcaPulco (18. März 2009)

Wen sollte es stören. Ich denk samstag ist mal wieder Stadt angesagt. Wäre ja auch sinnvoll für dich.
Warum fährst du erst Samstag wieder wenn du heut n Hinterrad bekommst!? Junge... wo is dein ehrgeiz?


----------



## ahlberg (19. März 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Ich denk samstag ist mal wieder Stadt angesagt.



freitag, samstag werd ich wohl im steinbruch sein


----------



## AcaPulco (19. März 2009)

Warum genau samstag steinbroke?


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2009)

nur damit ihr bescheid wisst: ich bin noch in den bergen unterwegs und versäge euch dann später irgendwann mal wieder.


----------



## AcaPulco (19. März 2009)

Ja, is klar, wir trainieren bis dahin noch um noch 20cm an dich ran zu kommen =|

Btw @ Erwin

Was gehtn am Kavierlein ab? Ich bin heut vorbeigefahren und da is ja mal alles abgeholzt. Die Trails oben auf dem Hügel sind kaputt, die Bäume und alles liegen in den Dirts, alles weg. War voll geschockt. Das war ma voll schön mit den ganzn bäumen und allem. Spinnt fürth jetz? Wird das Gelände bebaut?!


----------



## Trial_Dani (19. März 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Wen sollte es stören. Ich denk samstag ist mal wieder Stadt angesagt. Wäre ja auch sinnvoll für dich.
> Warum fährst du erst Samstag wieder wenn du heut n Hinterrad bekommst!? Junge... wo is dein ehrgeiz?



xD
der ist schon da^^
aber ich habe morgen führerscheinprüfung und musste echt lernen und fahren dauernd ^^

an sieht sich evtl samstag?!

lg dany


----------



## AcaPulco (20. März 2009)

Ja, also der eine da und ich sin morgen ab 14h am Rathenauplatz... Rest is im Steinbruch... Komme wer will...


----------



## erwinosius (21. März 2009)

@ acapulco: Ja so gings mir neulich auch wie ich da vorbei gefahren bin. Hab aber dann die Holzfäller da gefragt was da los ist und die meinten nur dass der Eigentümer die Bäume mal wegmachen lässt damit die nicht zu groß werden falls er das Grundstück dann doch mal verkaufen will. Aber zur Zeit ist hier noch kein direkter Interessent da. Jetzt muss man nur noch auf den Bauern warten der das ganze Holz hackschnitzelt und dann wegfährt.
Er meinte auch dass er nicht glaubt dass da in den nächsten zwei Jahren was passiert. Also dann erst mal noch schönes Radfahren dort.
Wenn da schon Platz wäre hätte ich schon mal nen ersten Schwung Paletten und Holz hingefahren aber leider lässt sich dieser Bauer recht Zeit. 
Naja...So ist wenigstens Platz zum basteln. Auch wenns nicht mehr so urig ist.
Schönes fahren dieses Wochenende. 
Ich werd in Roth fahren. Bin leider nicht da.
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ungartrial (21. März 2009)

Ich bin ein ungarische trial rider.Ich gehe nach Kipfenberg-Arnsberg im sommer.Mai 25-Aug.
Leben hier trial riders?Aber in Nahe.


----------



## AcaPulco (22. März 2009)

Wasn das für n kaff?

@ Dani:
Flöte!


----------



## boss81 (22. März 2009)

bääääämes!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (23. März 2009)

boss81 schrieb:


> bääääämes!!!!



sonntag halb zehn -> konntest nicht schlafen oder musstest hausarbeit machen?


----------



## erwinosius (18. Juni 2009)

Servus
werden am Dienstag (23ter) ab 19Uhr in Nbg am Cine sein.
gruß
erwin


----------



## ungartrial (18. Juni 2009)

Bitte!!!

wenn jemand Kipfenberg-Arnsberg nahe kommt,bitte schikt eine pn

ich bin hier 3woche und,keinmal fahre ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (18. Juni 2009)

Servus
werden am Donnerstag (18ter) ab 18Uhr in Nbg im Steinbruch sein.
gruß
aca


----------



## erwinosius (18. Juni 2009)

@acapulco: da bin ich leider nicht da. Außerdem ist Steinbruch für mich unerreichbar da ich kein Auto hab.

@ungartrial: kipfenberg arnsberg ist halt von nürnberg 70km weg. Hast nicht ein Auto dass du hier mal vorbeischauen kannst?


----------



## boss81 (18. Juni 2009)

boah! am di um 19 uhr?? warum net früher? warum am di u net mal an nem we ne grosse stadtrunde? warum warum warum warum warum warum warum???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ungartrial (18. Juni 2009)

Ich habe kein auto,und hier kein bahnhof


----------



## ecols (19. Juni 2009)

@boss: also dienstag weil wir uns da verabredet haben. Und das weil wir am Wochenende keine Zeit hatten. 19 Uhr weil ich vorher noch arbeiten muss.
Wenn wir am Wochenende mal ne größere Stadtrunde machen wollen müsser mer halt mal was ausmachen. Wobei ich sagen muss Wochenende ist bei mir öfter mal schlecht...Also wenn dann machts Sinn das langfristig mal auszumachen. Weil die nächsten zwei WE's bin ich z.B. nicht da.
gruß
erwin


----------



## boss81 (25. Juni 2009)

achtung achtung!! absofort is am rathenauplatz trialen nur noch mit ner bierfahne oder mitgebrachten 1,5 promille möglich...


----------



## erwinosius (26. Juni 2009)

wieso? hats ärger gegeben? musstet ihr die obdachlosen mit nem kasten bier bestechen? bitte um aufklärung.
gruß
erwin


----------



## boss81 (28. Juni 2009)

selber da sein und live erleben!

heute treffen ab 1 am rathenauplatz.

soviel dazu...


----------



## boss81 (30. Juni 2009)

das blut ist weg..! ich wiederhole!!!! das blut ist weg..


----------



## boss81 (2. Juli 2009)

so.... am sonntag wird ne session in fürth gehn. treffpunkt ist um 10 uhr am stadtpark dannach wolltn wir evtl noch nach nbg rein. deswegen so früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (2. Juli 2009)

mist.gerade an dem wochenende wo ich nicht da bin....


----------



## Cassien (2. Juli 2009)

also das kannste dir doch nicht entgehen lassen, wenns schon mal ne fette session gibt hier.......


----------



## boss81 (4. Juli 2009)

wie schauts etz mit morgen aus?? wer is am start??


----------



## Michamant (4. Juli 2009)

also wir sin alle dabei wer kommt noch so ??


----------



## ahlberg (4. Juli 2009)

torsten, daniel und steffen kommen auch


----------



## Michamant (4. Juli 2009)

nice dann simma ja paar leute .. bis dann


----------



## Cassien (4. Juli 2009)

das is ja mal cool..... wenn hier wieder richtig was geht


----------



## Michamant (6. Juli 2009)

war zu geil müss ma mal wieder machen !


----------



## AcaPulco (6. Juli 2009)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donovantrials (7. Juli 2009)

will anyone ride this week in the evenings? I am new to the area. I am living in Furth now, sorry i dont speak very much German yet. Please e-mail me if you want to ride [email protected] I usually finish work at 5pm


----------



## erwinosius (7. Juli 2009)

wir werden uns jetzt regelmäßig dienstag abend treffen. erstmal solange nichts anderes bekanntgegeben am Cinecitta in Nürnberg


----------



## boss81 (11. Juli 2009)

ja gut dienstag... um wieviel uhr?? bam bam


----------



## donovantrials (12. Juli 2009)

Ich werde gehen, um MSC heute auch in Runde 12 wird jemand kommen? Oder vielleicht irgendwo Straße? 

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich am Wochenende zu fahren

Hat jemand auch die Nummer oder E-Mail von Sacha Strauber?​


----------



## erwinosius (12. Juli 2009)

19:00


----------



## boss81 (12. Juli 2009)

hey hey! der sascha bin ich... denk ich werd am dienstag auch mal ans cine kommen!
das ist der ( rosa - luxenburgplatz )..

also bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (14. Juli 2009)

Ya, me too... Bis heut abend.


----------



## erwinosius (19. Juli 2009)

Ab wann seit ihr heute im Steinbruch? Vielleicht schau ich dann auch mal vorbei wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so beschissen ist.
gruß
erwin


----------



## donovantrials (19. Juli 2009)

Ich werde heute auch fahren. Was ist gut für Sie? Das Wetter ist nicht so gut,  aber das gleiche wie jeden Tag in England haha!


----------



## Cassien (19. Juli 2009)

Hi, 14 uhr Steinbruch


----------



## donovantrials (19. Juli 2009)

steinbruck is the quarry or the other place with car park?


----------



## Cassien (19. Juli 2009)

in the quarry


----------



## biker ben (21. Juli 2009)

wow ich habs heut endlich mal wieder aufs bike geschafft.

und habe gemerkt, dass ich nicht viel verlernt hab.
immernoch so ******** wie damals...

werde auch mal sehen das ich am di am cine bin. 
bis denn.


----------



## ahlberg (21. Juli 2009)

ben lebt!

na wenn du kommst werd ich auch da sein


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2009)

fährt denn der prinz und die prinzessin am wochenende nach neuburg?


----------



## ahlberg (22. Juli 2009)

wohl eher nicht weil ich eigentlich keine zeit hab, mal schaun vllt ganz kurzfristig am sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2009)

du bist weder prinz noch prinzessin, vielleicht aber aschenputtel.


----------



## Cassien (22. Juli 2009)

willst du wohl fahren speedy_j ?


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2009)

weiß ich noch nicht, da ich erst schauen muss, was mein rücken dazu sagt. ist eher ein kurzfristige entscheidung und hängt auch davon ab, ob ich nicht irgendwo zum dh fahren gehe.


----------



## biker ben (22. Juli 2009)

um dir mal wieder zu beweisen, dass du`s nicht kannst?

komm lieber auch am di abend mal zum cine!


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juli 2009)

wirst schon sehen, wenn ich aus der versenkung wieder auferstehe.
momentan ist es schlecht unter der woche, bin von früh bis abends am arbeiten. muss sowieso erst mal schauen, wie ich die schläge ohne federung weg stecke und wie schnell ich rückenschmerzen bekomme. ein wirbel hat immer noch ein ödem, von daher wäre city momentan eh nicht so angebracht. natur mit kniffeligen sachen auf halber höhe wäre wahrscheinlich der beste einstieg.


----------



## stroker (23. Juli 2009)

Ach - der Herr fährt DH?!?!?
Warste auch in Alp d´Huez am Mega Avalanche?
Oder belästigst Du nur die Leut in Osternohe?


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juli 2009)

ich fliege auch wunderbar auf die fresse. alp d`Huez ging verletzungsbedingt nicht, bin aber wieder in lenzerheide am start.


----------



## adrenalindave (23. Juli 2009)

hi ich komm aus zirndorf und hab gerade angefangen mit nen älteren 20 zoll trial bike zu fahren wo kann man euch treffen zum fahren alleine fahren ist ja ******** wäre cool wenn sich jemand meldet


----------



## erwinosius (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo erstmal. 
Treffen kann man uns vorraussichtlich regelmäßig am Dienstag um 19:00 am Cine in NBG. Es ist gut pünktlich zu sein da  zu sein da wir dann auch andere Spots aufsuchen.
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenalindave (23. Juli 2009)

hi ok cool cine sind da auch anfänger erwünscht


----------



## erwinosius (24. Juli 2009)

Es ist JEDER erwünscht.
Sind vom Anfänger bis zum Pro alles vertreten (manchmal).


----------



## adrenalindave (24. Juli 2009)

dan bin ich dienstag schon mal ab 18 uhr dort fahr 20 zoll scott also sehr alt aber für den anfang muss es taugen wollt mir nicht gleich ein übelstes bike kaufen weill ist ja net gerade leicht trialen freu mich schon auf dienstag hoffentlich regnets nicht


----------



## erwinosius (25. Juli 2009)

Ok gut. Aber wir kommen wirklich eher so um 19:00. 
NAja zum anfangen reicht ja auch erst mal n altes Teil. Wenns einem taugt kauft man sich dann eh früher oder später was anderes.
gruß
erwin


----------



## adrenalindave (25. Juli 2009)

ok gut naja ich bin lieber bischen früher da um mal zuschauen was da so geht um net ganz so blöd da zu stehen


----------



## adrenalindave (26. Juli 2009)

wievielle kommen am dienstag cine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahlberg (26. Juli 2009)

ich muss leider absagen, muss arbeiten


----------



## donovantrials (27. Juli 2009)

Ich komme morgen mit Michael


----------



## AcaPulco (27. Juli 2009)

Michi und ich vorraussichtlich auch


----------



## adrenalindave (27. Juli 2009)

dan wirds ja cool hoffentlich steh  ich net ganz so blöd da hehe


----------



## biker ben (27. Juli 2009)

ich, aber kann nur so bis 20uhr, werde so um 18:30 da sein.


----------



## adrenalindave (27. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch 18.30 da


----------



## boss81 (27. Juli 2009)

bin morgen scho früher in der stadt unterwegs.. werd ab 17 uhr am rathenauplatz sein und komm halt dann nochn sprung zum cine. sehn uns...


----------



## AcaPulco (27. Juli 2009)

Du wirst nich blöd dastehen, der Ben kommt ja auch ^^


----------



## adrenalindave (27. Juli 2009)

ich kenn ihn leider net ich bin ja anfänger aber freu mich schon sehr mal mit anderen trialern zu fahren und zu sehen wie was funktioniert alleine geht das ja schlecht


----------



## speedy_j (27. Juli 2009)

nur damit sich hier niemand hoffnung macht: ich komme nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (30. Juli 2009)

also ich bin nächsten di dann auch wieder am start.


----------



## ecols (30. Juli 2009)

da hat jemand Blut geleckt..


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. Juli 2009)

hay..
wenn ich wieder fit bin (hab meine 4 weisheitszähne raus bekommen) bin ich am dienstag auch am start =)


----------



## adrenalindave (30. Juli 2009)

ich auch war sau coooollllll bin aber dan schon wieder so 18 uhr da


----------



## ecols (30. Juli 2009)

warst du der in schwarz? mit dem scott/monty?
Ich hab ja niemanden einordnen können..


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. Juli 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> warst du der in schwarz? mit dem scott/monty?
> Ich hab ja niemanden einordnen können..



meinst du mich?^^

ich hab das schwarze bike...
Aba mit Scott/Monty hat das nix zu tun


----------



## adrenalindave (30. Juli 2009)

jop ich war der mit dem scott und du warst wer noch mal genau hehe


----------



## Cassien (30. Juli 2009)

werd Dienstag auch mal kommen.


----------



## ahlberg (1. August 2009)

heut um 2 im Steinbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donovantrials (2. August 2009)

Ich Gehe Steinbruch heute. about 1.30 pm


----------



## biker ben (3. August 2009)

mist muss morgen arbeiten bis 21-22uhr...


----------



## AcaPulco (3. August 2009)

Ich nich, ich werd ab 18h am rathenauplatz sein. Wer da kommen will soll kommen.


----------



## donovantrials (3. August 2009)

Morgen abent, Ich gehe Steinbruche, 6 uhr bis 9 uhr


----------



## boss81 (3. August 2009)

jau.. ich erhöhe!!! bin ab halb 6 am rathenauplatz. und denn halt ab 7 rum am cine zum ausrollen


----------



## AcaPulco (3. August 2009)

Du flöte, ab 18h. -.,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (3. August 2009)

ich mach dich snakebite! ok dann ab jetzt immer früher als du! BÄÄÄÄÄMES!!!


----------



## erwinosius (6. August 2009)

Hallo an alle
Montag Abend gehen wir in Steinbruch. 
Dienstag Abend wie immer um 19:00 am Cine
gruß
erwin


----------



## ahlberg (6. August 2009)

wenns nicht regnet @montag


----------



## biker ben (7. August 2009)

was ist montag abend? 
also ich würde schauen das ich so aus der arbeit rauskomm, dass ich um ca 18uhr da bin, wenns nicht regnet.

di wäre ich dann auch am start.


----------



## adrenalindave (7. August 2009)

dienstag bin ich sicher cine steinbruch evtl wenn ich einen find der mich hinfährt


----------



## erwinosius (10. August 2009)

also hier regnets. komme heute nicht. 
dann morgen um 19:00 am cine.

gruß
erwin


----------



## adrenalindave (10. August 2009)

also wer kommt noch alles cine


----------



## Petrum (10. August 2009)

so, ich war am WE Pat besuchen, der hat mich mal zu den ganzen spots mitgenommen, und ist ja echt klasse was ihr da unten alles habt! Steinbruch war am besten, da konnte man auch gut baden !
Leider gabs auch verletzte, und zwar mein bike


----------



## Trial_Dani (10. August 2009)

woa **** 

wie hast du das denn geschafft?


----------



## donovantrials (11. August 2009)

werden die Menschen immer noch im Kino heute abend? Ich hoffe, dass ich kommen, wenn das Wetter gut ist, und ich kann Arbeit bald verlassen.  6.30 / 7 im Kino? Wer?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenalindave (11. August 2009)

also wetter passt ich bin sicher da


----------



## ahlberg (11. August 2009)

tobi, michi und ich sind so um 6 am rathenau


----------



## donovantrials (11. August 2009)

I just got in from work  to late again


----------



## erwinosius (11. August 2009)

Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr im Steinbruch (wenns nicht regnet)

Und schön dass heute wieder so viele da waren. Macht echt Spaß mit euch zu Fahren. 

gruß
michael


----------



## donovantrials (11. August 2009)

Ich werde versuchen, zu dem Steinbruch, sondern Donnerstag mein Freund kommt aus England, Scott Wilson, vielleicht wird er mit mir, wenn wir können seinem Fahrrad in der Zeit hehe!​


----------



## bike_schrat (11. August 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

war super heute, ihr seid echt fit und ne nette Truppe. Da kann man noch ordentlich was lernen. 

Donnerstag wirds aber wahrscheinlich nix, Donnerstag ist XC-Runde. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Trial_Dani (12. August 2009)

nächsten dienstag wäre ich auch am Start


----------



## ahlberg (13. August 2009)

für heute sag ich mal spontan ab, hab anderweitig zu tun.
evtl. morgen im steinbruch


----------



## Cassien (13. August 2009)

Servus bin ab 17.30 im Steinbruch !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (14. August 2009)

atas! bin heute ab ca. 16 uhr im steinbruch.. ausser irgendjemand hat nen anderen vorschlag... bis dennes


----------



## ahlberg (14. August 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## boss81 (14. August 2009)

so denn! wie siehts hier im fred aus? wer lässt des we was steigen?? ansagen bitte jetzt


----------



## MasterT (15. August 2009)

Guten Tag in den Süden der Republik!

Werden bald in die Region Nürnberg ziehen und freue mich wenn ihr mich dann mal auf einer Runde mitnehmt...

Auf bald

Thorsten


----------



## ahlberg (16. August 2009)

heut 18.oo steinbruch


----------



## adrenalindave (17. August 2009)

wer kommt dienstag  cine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (17. August 2009)

Ich denke ich werde... am... Dienstag ... ans ... Cine kommen.


----------



## boss81 (17. August 2009)

me 2..! ab salb hex am rathenau


----------



## ahlberg (17. August 2009)

ja rathenau um 6, den michi werf ich auch mit ins auto


----------



## erwinosius (17. August 2009)

bin auch da


----------



## boss81 (23. August 2009)

heute oberkörperfreitraining im steinbruch ab 2...


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. August 2009)

moin jungs..

ich wollte fragen, ob morgen dann wieder was is...cine oda sowas?

Wenn ja, wann fahrt ihr denn?

Weil ich morgen abend leider weg bin 

Ich könnte nur Vormittag/Mittag/Nachmittag

Viele Grüße
Dany


----------



## ahlberg (24. August 2009)

ja cine um 19h wie jeden dienstag halt, optional vorher rathenau um 18h.

oder du kommst einfach heut in steinbruch um 7


----------



## boss81 (24. August 2009)

morgen gehts wieder ab...


----------



## biker ben (24. August 2009)

bin dann morgen auch wieder dabei so ab 19uhr, muss erstmal mein bike wieder zambasteln.


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. August 2009)

ahlberg schrieb:


> ja cine um 19h wie jeden dienstag halt, optional vorher rathenau um 18h.
> 
> oder du kommst einfach heut in steinbruch um 7



ah..******* man 
etz hab ichs zu spät gelesen..
wie lange seit ihr dort?

Naja..morgen 19 uhr is schlecht..da bin ich nich da 

lg dany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (24. August 2009)

bin auch wieder dabeimorgen.
mit euch fahren rockt wirklich.
man sieht sich
erwin


----------



## Michamant (25. August 2009)

flo simon sascha udn ich sin auch da SERS


----------



## ahlberg (25. August 2009)

wir sind mal wieder schon um 18uhr am rathenau


----------



## speedy_j (27. August 2009)

ca. 1800 steinbruch mit ben und mir


----------



## ahlberg (27. August 2009)

nagut


----------



## AcaPulco (27. August 2009)

joa... wenns sein muss...


----------



## biker ben (27. August 2009)

fein! ich bring den schnapps mit!


----------



## ahlberg (29. August 2009)

heut ca. halb3 im bruch, auf gehts!


----------



## AcaPulco (1. September 2009)

18h so rathenauplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (1. September 2009)

klar....und 19 uhr cine


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2009)

fährt morgen jemand steinbruch?


----------



## ahlberg (8. September 2009)

heute so halb6 - 6 am rathenau.


----------



## biker ben (8. September 2009)

muss heut wahrscheinlich länger arbeiten. mal schauen wann ichs schaff.


----------



## erwinosius (10. September 2009)

war gut heut im Steinbruch...bringt mir richtig viel mit euch zu Fahren...Danke fürs Coachen...
@acapulco: dein rechtes Licht ist kaputt...


----------



## erwinosius (12. September 2009)

Also wie immer am Dienstag 18:00 am Rathenau und 19:00 am Cine...
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (12. September 2009)

jo bin dabei, hab jetzt auch neue bremsbeläge, nachdem meine letzten einfach in 2 teile zerfallen sind.


----------



## AcaPulco (12. September 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> war gut heut im Steinbruch...bringt mir richtig viel mit euch zu Fahren...Danke fürs Coachen...
> @acapulco: dein rechtes Licht ist kaputt...



Joa, wissen wir, nur faul zu fixen.


----------



## boss81 (15. September 2009)

bam bam! heute? wie? wer? normal dienstag??? bin denk ich so um 5 am rathenauplatz...


----------



## AcaPulco (15. September 2009)

Ja, ich komm auch um den dreh. 19h is nimmer drin, da is schon bald dunkel dann.


----------



## boss81 (17. September 2009)

heute 17uhr steinbruch...


----------



## biker ben (17. September 2009)

man ****, hab bis 18uhr vorlesung....
gestern bis 19:30 gearbeitet....
schönes studentenleben!


----------



## speedy_j (17. September 2009)

geh halt wieder am bahnhof anschaffen, dann kannst dir deine zeiten aussuchen.


----------



## biker ben (17. September 2009)

ach marcel, schon klar, dass das dir als mein bester kunde gefallen würde.

aber sehs doch mal von der anderen seite: so kannst du jedenfalls öfters trainieren als ich und dein riesen defizit abbauen.


----------



## speedy_j (17. September 2009)

die zukunft von morgen unterstütze ich doch gerne. 
öfters trainieren ist nicht drin. es bleibt weiter das motto: gewalt statt technik.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. September 2009)

Die zukunft von morgen wäre dann übermorgen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (18. September 2009)

vulvamadre!!!!!


----------



## erwinosius (22. September 2009)

heute wieder eher? mal schaun wann ichs schaff.....5 ist utopisch....vielleicht so halb sechs am rathenau......
gruß
erwin


----------



## biker ben (22. September 2009)

also ich schaff erst 6 uhr.


----------



## ahlberg (22. September 2009)

ich setz heut mal aus, mich hats gestern gelegt


----------



## erwinosius (22. September 2009)

ich hoffe doch nichts Schlimmeres? Und ich geh davon aus dass dann der Michi auch nicht kommt?
Ich fahr auf jeden Fall jetzt gleich los.
Gute Besserung
gruß
erwin


----------



## ahlberg (22. September 2009)

awa, nur ne leichte prellung. geht scho


----------



## boss81 (27. September 2009)

bam bam! am dienstag gehts wieder ab... jaden und sergay sind auch am start... 17 uhr + - am rathenau


----------



## erwinosius (27. September 2009)

bin auch dabei, aber wahrscheinlich wieder bissl später...


----------



## erwinosius (5. Oktober 2009)

Also diesen Dienstag werde ich nicht mit euch fahren.
Falle wegen Knieproblemen nach einer Radtour aus.
Wünsche euch angenehmes Fahren
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donovantrials (25. Oktober 2009)

Does anyone ride today?


----------



## boss81 (25. Oktober 2009)

i was today morning... bad weather = good riding!!! 

see you maybee next week


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2009)

so, bin mal wieder übers wochenende hier. fährt denn jemand? wobei ich morgen evtl. noch mal einem bikepark besuche.


----------



## erwinosius (12. November 2009)

Wie schauts aus. Morgen (Freitag) mal wieder in NBG.
Ich bin ab ca 15:00 am Rathenauplatz....Außer es pisst in Strömen.
gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2009)

morgen trialen in nbg? ich geh auf jeden fall...geht wer mit?


----------



## ahlberg (14. November 2009)

simon und ich sind um 14.oo im steinbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (14. November 2009)

Ich komm auch!


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2009)

ok...wir werden leider nicht in den Steinbruch kommen, da Patts Material nicht 100% ok ist....er will in der Stadt fahren (was an sich schon ein Wunder ist)
Also ab ca 14:00 Cine bzw Rathenau.

gruß
erwin


----------



## ahlberg (15. November 2009)

ok, rathenau um 2


----------



## lubbi2701 (19. November 2009)

tach zusammen,
wie ich sehe seid ihr alle trial fahrer aus der nähe von nürnberg.
ich komme aus bamberg und würde auch gerne das trial fahren anfangen.
wo habt ihr denn eure räder her?? hat die fahrradkiste etwa auch trial räder?? und könnte ich mir das mal ansehen wenn ihr fahren geht??
Denn bei uns hab ich noch nie jemanden trial fahren sehen
Gruß Chris


----------



## erwinosius (19. November 2009)

Servus...
also herzlich willkommen hier im Trial forum...
Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Trialbikes kann man in NBG in keinem Fahrradladen kaufen. Der normale Weg den man gehen muss ist sich an den Pc zu setzen und dich ein Rad zu bestellen. 
z.B.
www.trialmarkt.de
www.tartybikes.com
um mal die 2 Bekanntesten zu nennen....

Und wenn du mal Bock hast beim Fahren dabei zu sein dann einfach regelmäßig hier drin lesen. Hier machen wir aus wann wir wo fahren gehen...meistens aber eher recht kurzfristig.
Ansonsten kannst du mir auch mal deine ICQ Adresse geben und ich werde dir bescheid sagen wenn wir wo trialen.

Anbieten kann ich dir gleich diesen Samstag. Wir wissen zwar noch nicht genau wo wir fahren gehen werden aber sicher irgendwo im Raum Nbg am Start sein....

gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (21. November 2009)

Heute 13:30 im Steinbruch mit dem Engländer.


----------



## boss81 (21. November 2009)

morgen im steinbruch.... mit den deutschen u halb ausländern


----------



## ahlberg (21. November 2009)

hey nix gegen russen ok!!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2009)

das heisst: deutsche mitbürger mit migrationshintergrund


----------



## erwinosius (21. November 2009)

wer isn hier russe? das wenn ich gewusst hätte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (9. Februar 2010)

So dann fange ich mal wieder an.
Fahrt ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder? Oder seid ihr den ganzen Winter durchgefahren.
Wie schauts aus wieder mit regelmäßigen Treffen Dienstag abend? Oder isses auch noch zu kalt 

gruß
erwin


----------



## AcaPulco (10. Februar 2010)

-lol-

Ja, auch dieses Jahr wieder erwinoslnuss ^^. Wie halt immer... und ja wir fahren den winter durch, so guts geht. Wegen mir kann Dienstags immer laufen, ich wär dabei.


----------



## bike_schrat (10. Februar 2010)

habt ihr nen tipp wo's halbwegs gut geht? weil irgendwie is des gerade nix g'scheits mit dem schnee - und bis sonntag sind hier wieder 8-15cm neuschnee gemeldet...


----------



## erwinosius (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich selber nicht bei Schnee fahre. Da traue ich mir selber nicht.
Hatte Hoffnung gehabt wie es mal das eine Wochenende schön war. 
Jetzt muss ich wohl das WE in ne Halle zum fahren gehen. (Leider nicht in NBG).

Also. Hoffe dann dass das Wetter bald besser wird.

gruß
erwin


----------



## boss81 (12. Februar 2010)

R  A  T  H  E  N  A  U  P  L  A  T  Z  


mit schaufel u besen dann geht alles klar..!


----------



## erwinosius (22. Februar 2010)

Wie schauts denn morgen mit fahren aus? Ich kann so ab 18:00. 
Mal wieder Rathenauplatz?
Oder isses zu kurzfristig??

gruß
erwin

PS: Bei Regen werd ich nicht nach NBG fahren sondern in Fürth fahren.


----------



## Cassien (22. Februar 2010)

um 18 uhr wirsde dort nicht mehr so viel sehen......


----------



## erwinosius (23. Februar 2010)

Tja die Qual der arbeitenden Bevölkerung.....
Da es heute eher regnet, werde ich mich wohl auf ne Runde in Fürth begnügen.
Vielleicht dann nächste Woche. Da isses dann auch schon wieder länger hell ;-)

gruß
erwin


----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2010)

zeitumstellung ist doch erst ende märz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (24. Februar 2010)

freitag ab halb 4 treffen am rathenauplace


----------



## erwinosius (25. Februar 2010)

Bin am Wochenende nicht da. Fahrt ihr Dienstag wieder? Am Cine wär ja Licht?!!


----------



## erwinosius (2. März 2010)

Also ich werde jetzt ca ab 18:00 am Cine sein. Vielleicht auch bissl eher....
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja
gruß
erwin


----------



## boss81 (2. März 2010)

steinbruch.. SSTTEEIINNBBRRUUCCHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss81 (11. März 2010)

morgen ab 15uhr am rathenauplatz...


----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2010)

kann ich nicht. wie schaut es am wochenende aus? mal erlangen? kann man ja fix vom schnee befreien, wenn man einen besen mitbringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (12. März 2010)

Sonntag bis 16:00 hätt ich Zeit. Allerdings müsste mich jemand mit dorthin nehmen
Und nen Besen besitz ich leider nicht einmal


gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (29. März 2010)

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus? Wollen wir uns nach der Zeitumstellung (abends länger hell) vielleicht mal wieder regelmäßig in NBG treffen?
Ich wäre dabei und würde mich freuen wenn ein paar andere auch kommen würden. Also morgen ab 18:00 am Rathenauplatz und dann ab 19:00 am Cine....

gru
erwin


----------



## ahlberg (29. März 2010)

sind wahrscheinlich morgen im bruch, aber mal schaun was sich einrichten lässt


----------



## erwinosius (17. April 2010)

Wetter ist gut, ich hab ein Auto une Zeit.
Wie schauts aus ist morgen jemand im Steinbruch?


----------



## boss81 (17. April 2010)

es ist immer jemand im steinbruch!! auch das ganze jahr über...


----------



## ahlberg (17. April 2010)

steinbruch morgen hört sich gut an, ich bin dabei.
so gegen 2?


----------



## erwinosius (18. April 2010)

Ja 2 ist gut. Patt will auch kommen. Auch wenn ich es erst glaube wenn er da ist 
Klar ist immer jemand da, aber man muss sich ja auch zeitlich absprechen. Will nicht alleine da oben rumhüpfen.
gruß
erwin


----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2010)

wer fährt denn am wochenende nach hornberg und welchen tag bzw. wie lange?
einen tag würde ich vielleicht mitfahren, weiss aber nicht, ob mein auto das noch mitmacht. deswegen dürfte mich dann auch jemand mitnehmen.


----------



## ahlberg (20. April 2010)

michi und ich werden samstag und, wenn wir noch lust haben, auch noch sonntag fahren.
platz im auto is leider keiner mehr.


----------



## AcaPulco (22. April 2010)

Ja, ich bin daheim und suche freunde für samstag zum trialn... <- armutsaufruf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (22. April 2010)

Bin leider nicht da...
Auch nächste Woche bin ich leider unterwegs sonst könnten wir mal wieder unter der Woche fahren.
gruß
erwin


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2010)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin daheim und suche freunde für samstag zum trialn... <- armutsaufruf!



ich will zwar nicht dein freund sein, aber wenn der ben am samstag auch eine runde drehen möchte, dann könnte was zusammen gehen. wir telefonieren spontan.


----------



## Helbo (24. September 2010)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob die möglichkeit mal bei einen mit zu fahren und mit das trial zu lerne habe derzeit zwar ein normales mtb aber der port würde mich sehr reizen antworten wären toll


----------



## Helbo (25. September 2010)

Ist Hier Jemand noch Aktiv was das Trialen angeht oder haben die Alle die spate gewechselt

mfg helbo


----------



## erwinosius (25. September 2010)

Nicht so ungeduldig *g*
also ich bin auf jeden Fall noch aktiv. Fahre auch öfter aber meistens in Fürth. Die anderen fahren meistens im Steinbruch. Vielleicht sind die jetzt im Winter auch mal öfters in NBG aktiv. Wenn du Lust hast können wir gern mal mitnander fahren. Wenn dann aber unter der Woche abends....

gruß
erwin


----------



## Helbo (25. September 2010)

Ja gerne auf jedenfall ich hätte auch kein Problem nach Fürth zu fahren da ich erst mal mit ein normalen mtb starten werde um zu schauen wie das ist mit dem Trial und dann ein bike auf zubauen würde mich sehr freuen wenn das klappt, hätte auch abends zeit in der Woche.
kannst ja hier posten wann ihr mal fahrt.


mfg Helbo


----------



## speedy_j (25. September 2010)

um welches mtb handelt es sich denn?


----------



## boss81 (25. September 2010)

tach!!! augen offen halten.. werden dann mal für die nächsten tage hier bescheid geben.

gruss sascha


----------



## Helbo (26. September 2010)

@speedy_j   ich denke ich werde dann mit dem Hardtail vorbei fahren den ein Fully ist ja noch weniger Geeignet also ZR-Team Umbau

@boss81 werde dann mal die augen hier offen halten wann du fahren wirst und schauen ob ich da auch zeit habe


danke noch mal im vorraus an alle

mfg Helbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde morgen nach der Arbeit fahren gehen....So ca um 17:30 in Fürth. Ziel ist die Altstadt in Fürth und dann ne kleine Runde dort mit verschiedenen Zielen (ein bisschen begrenz wegen der Kärwa).
Meld dich doch wenn du mitwillst. Wenn das Wetter gut ist fahr ich vielleicht sogar noch mal nach Nbg Maximilian Straße.
Nummer per PN.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Helbo (3. Oktober 2010)

ich kaufe mir dann mal ein stadtplan damit ich das alles finde ich schaue mal wann ich schluss habe morgen melde mich dann morgen bei dir 

mfg helbo


----------



## AcaPulco (4. Oktober 2010)

OR 16h30 rum in Erlangen im Trialgarten. Da werden Flo und ich unterwegs sein.


----------



## Helbo (8. Oktober 2010)

Wochende soll gut sein ist jemand wieder unterwegs?? ich hätte lust zu fahren

mfg helbo


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Oktober 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Helbo (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
ich werde heute in NBG Trial´n gehen ich denke das es so um 15:00 sein wird unten an der pegnitz.

@erwinosius teste heute mein Trial-Bike 
ruf sonst an wenn du auch fährst oder sms

mfg helbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (23. Oktober 2010)

alte veste in zirndorf heute 14 uhr..


----------



## Helbo (23. Oktober 2010)

Versuche es zu schafffen und zu finden muss aber erst nach besorgungen machen 

mfg helbo


----------



## ahlberg (14. November 2010)

boss81 schrieb:


> alte veste in zirndorf heute 14 uhr..



heute wieder aktuell


----------



## Michunddich (2. Januar 2011)

Gibt es in Nürnberg eine Möglichkeit irgendwo zu fahren wo kein Schnee nervt?
Und nicht gerade für Profis.


----------



## erwinosius (2. Januar 2011)

Also mir ist zumindest bisher keiner bekannt. Zumindest kein Offizieller.


----------



## Tolliver (4. Januar 2011)

Hi Leutz,

wollt mich mal erkundigen, ob sich vll. in nürnberg/fürth ein paar Leute finden lassen, mit denen man mal, wenns das Wetter zulässt trialen kann.
Bin neu hier im Forum (Anmeldedatum irritiert-> wusste nicht mehr, dass ich mich 2006 hier angemeldet hab  )
Ich komm aus Gräfenberg, ist ca. 35km von nbg entfernt.
Fahre eigentlich Motorradtrial. 
Will mich aber dieses Jahr auch ein bisschen mehr aufs Biken konzentrieren. Fahre seit ca. 3 Jahren so gelegentlich. (Also bin nicht wirklich der Pro)
Ich hoff halt, dass mir evtl. ein paar von euch so n bisschen die Tricks zeigen können. 

Thx Gruß Oli


----------



## boss81 (7. Januar 2011)

hi! sind um 14uhr am rathenauplace.


----------



## boss81 (7. Januar 2011)

joa gut wars... morgen um 14uhr am rathenauplatz...


----------



## boss81 (10. Januar 2011)

bin morgen wieder ab 15.30 uhr am rathenauplatz...


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Januar 2011)

Alter fährst du allein trial in Nürnberg oder was? Wenn ich noch da wohnen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (11. Januar 2011)

Mrkrstft!!!!


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Januar 2011)

Motherside Riverf***er!


----------



## boss81 (11. Januar 2011)

bin morgen wieder ab viertelhalb 4 am rathenauplatz.


----------



## ahlberg (11. Januar 2011)

sag ma hast du kein zuhause? 

ich kann nicht, muss bissl länger arbeiten.


----------



## Tolliver (12. Januar 2011)

hey leute. 
warte noch auf mein bike. könnten wir evtl. mal was für we. ausmachen, wenn ichs endlich hab? komm nämlich aus gräfenberg und des is n bissl weg.


----------



## boss81 (12. Januar 2011)

bin morgen nicht am rathenauplatz...


----------



## boss81 (13. Januar 2011)

bin morgen nachmittag ab 14uhr am rathenauplatz..


----------



## boss81 (16. Januar 2011)

heute ab 13.30 etwa am rathenauplatz..


----------



## boss81 (21. Januar 2011)

bin heute ab ca. 14uhr am rathenauplatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der absolute tr (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo
gibt es im Raum Nürnberg Fürth Erlangen eine Trialhalle wo man sich austoben kann?

mfg
Christian


----------



## erwinosius (17. Februar 2011)

Nein...hier gibt es nur Außenspots. Aber der Fürhling kommt ja bald. Bzw ist das Wetter ja mittlerwielse schon wieder so dass man draußen fahren kann.

gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (17. Februar 2011)

Auja! Austoben!! Wann?


----------



## erwinosius (18. Februar 2011)

Jetzt. Die nächsten zwei Stunden z.B. ;-)


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Februar 2011)

Oder morgen gegen 14h am Rathenauplatz...


----------



## apflstrudl (8. April 2011)

Ih bin neu zugezogen und würd gern mal nen paar Spots kennen lernen. Hat jemand Lust dieses WE ne runde zu Trialen?
Ich bin zwar nur auf einem Rad unterwegs, sollte aber kein Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magooo (26. April 2011)

ich bin seit 3 monaten mit nem hardtail in nbg unterwegs. werds aber evtl. gegen ein trial eintauschen. bin aber noch nie trial gefahren  würde mir das gern mal ansehn und austesten.


----------



## Helbo (28. April 2011)

ist jemand dieses Wochenende Trialn??


----------



## ahlberg (28. April 2011)

bestimmt, wird aber spontan ausgemacht. 
wie z.b. heute 16.oo steinbruch


----------



## ahlberg (24. Mai 2011)

sind morgen ab ca. halb5 - 5 am rathenauplatz


----------



## TysonMoe (8. Juni 2011)

Nur damit ihr wisst, dass ihr nicht allein seid...ich komm aus Erlangen und werde mir demnächst n Trialbike zulegen 20"....von Onza oder Yaabaa....dann werde ich auch zu sehen sein......


----------



## MadMonk (8. Juni 2011)

Servus miteinander,

mein Bruder und ich haben vor kurzem auch mit dem Trialen begonnen.
Wir kommen aus Zirndorf.
Lasst von euch hören, wenn ihr euch mal irgendwo in der Gegend trefft, wir wären dabei.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juni 2011)

fein fein....das werden ja immer mehr. Ich mede mich wenn wir fahren gehen.....


----------



## ahlberg (11. Juni 2011)

simon und ich sind morgen ab ca. 14 uhr am cinecitta um dort anständig die kanten zu klären und ihr typen seid alle eingeladen


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Juni 2011)

Also so richtig klären. Nicht nur bisschen drüber reden, wir wollen das echt klären. Das ist schlimm mit diesen Kanten am Cine. Schön dass wir das klären, morgen um 14h.


----------



## ahlberg (12. Juni 2011)

toll simon. wegen deinem post ist jetzt jeder verwirrt, keiner blättert zurück und sieht meinen post. und keiner kommt. ganz toll!

also kinder, heute 14.00 am cine. auf gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (12. Juni 2011)

Hm, kommt eh wieder keiner, typisch!


----------



## ahlberg (12. Juni 2011)

richtig!


----------



## MadMonk (12. Juni 2011)

Hab heut mal verzichtet, denn direkt am Cine ist für mein Geschmack und vor allem für mein Können zu viel Publikum.

Trotzdem wärs top wenn man sich mal trifft. An einem etwas weniger stark frequentierten Ort ;-)


----------



## AcaPulco (12. Juni 2011)

Ernsthaft? Schiss vor Leuten? Wen interessiert was so paar Leute sagen? Die sind eh nur erstaunt was man tut oder hassen alles. Wen juckts...


----------



## MadMonk (12. Juni 2011)

Ach nee, ich hab kein Problem mit Leuten und was die sich denken is mir auch gut wurscht. Trotzdem muss ichs am Anfang net so haben.


----------



## ahlberg (13. Juni 2011)

dann trifft man sich halt das nächste mal am rathenauplatz, da ist nicht viel los. oder am besten gleich im steinbruch. da haste absolute ruhe.


----------



## MadMonk (14. Juni 2011)

Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich sicher am Start, egal wos hingehen soll.


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Juni 2011)

Heute um 15.30 am cine z.b.!


----------



## MadMonk (15. Juni 2011)

Sorry, hab heut Vortrag an der Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (23. Juni 2011)

14h am Rathenauplatz! Buya!!!!


----------



## MadMonk (23. Juni 2011)

Forumsbedienungsfehler.... nix mit Rathenauplatz morgen.


----------



## erwinosius (23. Juni 2011)

Ich werde Samstag ab vier Uhr mal wieder am Pegnitzgrund unterwegs sein. Schön wenn sich wieder ein paar einfinden.


----------



## ahlberg (26. Juni 2011)

heute um 14.30 am rathenau. ohne mich aber mit tobi und minisimon


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Juli 2011)

14.30 bruch!


----------



## MadMonk (19. Juli 2011)

Wollte den Thread mal wieder nach vorn holen. Unter Umständen geht ja was in den nächsten Tagen. 
Da ich in der Uni grad gut beschäftigt bin, wärs top, wenn ihr gleich morgens oder am besten einen Tag vorher Bescheid geben könntet, dann nehm ich mein Drahtgestell gleich mit und komm direkt vorbei.

Is viel verlangt, ich weiß, aber vllt klappts ja mal ;-)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (23. August 2011)

wow...einige trialer hier in nürnberg . 

Komm euch bald mal Besuche , geb dann bescheid !

MFG Dave


----------



## apflstrudl (9. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich hab ich bald Prüfungen, aber mich reizt es zur Zeit total zu fahren.
Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen mitspielt.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## Mador (16. August 2012)

Hey, wollte hier mal kurz fragen ob es noch immer Leute gibt die in Nürnberg/Fürth trialen?
Hab vor langer Zeit mal getrialt und bin gerade dabei mein Rad wieder aufzubauen und studiere in Erlangen, wohne aber in Nürnberg.
Bin in ca. 4 Wochen also wieder dort und wollte mal wissen ob es noch paar Leute gibt die dort fahren? Hatte jetzt nämlich ne Pause von mehr als 3 Jahren und wäre ganz cool da dann mal mit paar Leuten wieder anzufangen die mir dann auch paar Tipps geben könnten.


----------



## apflstrudl (16. August 2012)

Ich bin immer noch in Nürnberg, war allerdings seit meinem letzten Post nur 2 mal im Trial Garten in Erlangen. Deswegen kenn ich leider immernoch keine Spots in Nürnberg.

Ich hab aber auch Bock mal wieder bissl zu fahren. Bin immernoch auf einem Rad unterwegs, sollte aber kein Problem sein. (hoch komm ich ~1m zumindest als ich noch öfter gefahren bin  )


----------



## Mador (16. August 2012)

Ja gut, so hoch komm ich nicht mit zwei Rädern, hatte ne ziemlich lange pause, ich werde wohl wieder so mit 30cm anfangen  bzw alles überhaupt mal wieder lernen, ich hoff gerade ausfahren klappt noch xD

Ja sobald mein Rad steht und ich wieder da bin können wir ja mal was ausmachen zum fahren, vielleicht finden sich hier ja noch nen paar die mitkommen würden


----------



## eAsyB (21. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, eeehm macht ihr demnächst mal wieder was? Ich hab nach nem halben Jahr Dirtbike jetzt mitm Trialfahren angenfangen...also ich kann halt echt noch dementsprechend wenig...trotzdem würd ich mal gern mit euch rummgurken, so werd ich sicherlich am schnellsten lernen. ^^'

Greetz, Benni


----------



## erwinosius (21. August 2012)

Servus,
also ich bin mehr oder weniger in Nürnberg und meistens eher in Fürth unterwegs. Gerade eher weniger da ich Lehrgangsbedingt im Osten unterwegs bin. Werde aber ab Herbst wieder vermehrt unterwegs sein.
Können gerne auch miteinander fahren.

gruß
erwin


----------



## eAsyB (21. August 2012)

Sowas liest man gern :3 Hamm die andern vll. noch innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen Zeit? ...hab ez nämlich noch Urlaub da isses natürlich noch klein wenig entspannter...

Grüße!


----------



## erwinosius (29. August 2012)

Bin wieder da und wir werden uns am Samstag um 16:00Uhr mal wieder ein bisschen zum Trialen treffen.
Ort ist hier: https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=N...zG3IYypha9d3Q;&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=20&z=20
wer Lust hat einfach mal vorbeischaun......

gruß
erwin


----------



## eAsyB (31. August 2012)

Also ich hoff ich krieg des morgen mit Management und Hinfinden hin, ansonsten wär ich dabei denk ich.

Greetz, Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (31. August 2012)

ja, ich hoffe das Wetter wird besser als gemeldet. Ansonsten meld dich bei mir. Nummer per PN.


----------



## Helbo (7. September 2012)

Moin,
also Morgen ist der Trailgarten in Erlangen angesagt (http://maps.google.de/maps/place?q=49.585624,11.026222&ftid=0x47a1f93a4271be27:0x6c5ce2275c5e7d48) Treffen ist um 09:00 Uhr also wer lust hat schaut einfach vorbei wenn noch fragen sind PN ruhig an mich senden mfg Helbo


----------



## Paradoxianer (26. September 2013)

Um mal den Tread wieder an zu wärmen ..

Ich war am Wochende in Nürnberg eine Trial show machen und bin von jemanden angesprochen wurden auf eine weiter Show...

Da ich jetzt nicht oft nach Nürnberg komme (der Weg von Köln ist einfach viel zu weit)

Hier die Frage, hat jemand von euch Interesse eine Trial Show in Nürnberg (im Gostenhofener Bezirk) zu fahren?

Wenn ja sagt Bescheid und Ihr bekommt die Kontaktdaten per pn


----------



## _sebb_ (17. September 2014)

Hi, 
bin gerade nach Nürnberg gezogen und interessiere mich fürs Trail biken.
Habe immoment noch kein Bike, da ich bis jetzt nur Mountainbike gefahren bin, würde mir die sache aber gerne mal anschauen.

Also währe cool wenn mir mal jemand bescheid sagt wenn er fahren geht. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## frontlinepunk (29. Oktober 2015)

Um mal den Tread wieder an zu wärmen.... Wie schaut es mit Trialern im Raum aus? Sind noch ein paar aktiv?


----------



## Deleted 365494 (10. November 2015)

Hey,

ich hab das Gefühl ich bin im richtigen Thread angekommen 
Ich besitze höchstwahrscheinlich ab morgen endlich mein Bike *-* 
Und möchte dann zukünftig so schnell es geht ab ins Trail 

Kurz zu mir: ich bezeichne mich mal als anfängliche Fortgeschrittene. Ich habe zwar bisher minimale Dirtbike - Erfahrungen aber im Bereich MTB - Trail/Freeride etc. bin ich komplett neu. Deshalb suche ich zurzeit Bikerinnen und Biker die Lust haben in Nürnberg und Umgebung, des öfteren Bikertouren zu veranstalten? 

Ich würde mich über positive Nachrichten freuen


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. November 2015)

Hey! Positive Nachricht hier. Was magst du denn dann fahren? Freeride oder Trial? Du bist hier im Trial-Forum, das ist nicht das Trail-Forum - Schau dir mal "Bike Trial" Videos bei youtube an ;-) ABER: Wenn du mal Lust hast, eine Runde zu drehen, auch auf Trails *gggg* dann meld dich mal. Du bist bei Facebook auch Mitglied in soner Mountainbike Nürnberg Gruppe, richtig? Grüße


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. November 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, ob es in Nürnberg noch ein paar Trialer gibt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 365494 (12. November 2015)

Hey 

ich hab seit gestern endlich mein Bike und bin erstmal am anfangen mich daran zu gewöhnen  Schließlich ist alles neu für mich. Hab mich sogar gleich ein bisschen auf die Trails beim Nürnberger Tiergarten gewagt, wo ich allerdings einiges noch ausgelassen habe 

Ja ich bin in Facbeook seit gestern in eine Gruppe getreten 

Aber auf jeden Fall hätte ich Interesse mal eine Runde zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2015)

Hallo Me-Su,
offensichtlich bist du hier im falschen Unterforum gelandet. Für dich interessant sollte es hier sein: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-und-rund-um-nuernberg-gesucht-teil-2.490190/

@frontlinepunk
Ich komme auch aus dem Raum Nürnberg, wohne aber außerhalb und fahre auch hier. Ich kenne mittlerweile keine aktiven Trialer mehr in Nbg. Das heißt aber nicht dass es die nicht gibt.
Es hilft aber sich über einen längeren Zeitraum an den üblichen Trialspots rumzutreiben. Falls wer fährt schlägt der früher oder später dort auf.
Die Spots sind beim Cinecitta und am Rathenauplatz.
https://www.google.de/maps/dir/49.4...9.4551319,11.0856445,17.57z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e2

gruß
erwin


----------

